# Advice please... Anybody ever had a very swollen coronet band?!?



## littlespritz (3 January 2014)

At a bit of a loss as is vet and I can't afford an MRI ... My horse became slightly lame on a turn and then 2 days later had a swollen coronet band/ coffin joint (just above the point where u would inject coffin joint) this is painful on poking! And she is very lame- X-rays were very clean (for a 16yr old sjer) que box rest for 6-8 weeks- she's still dog lame- tried hand walking after 4 weeks and although she would almost walk sound, the next day she would seem even lamer so back on complete box rest she has gone! I'm just getting frustrated surely after 8 wks box rest any soft tissue damage would be slightly better thus slightly sounder? Just wondered if anybody else has had a similar swelling? Thanks in advance


----------



## mummymole (4 January 2014)

Our boy has what i would call puffy coronets since he had laminitis .This is prob not helpful to you as yours is just 1 foot but just thought i would mention


----------



## Penny Eater (4 January 2014)

Coronitis?


----------



## noblesteed (4 January 2014)

During a laminitis bout.


----------



## littlespritz (4 January 2014)

Thanks its interesting that lami can also cause this - my explanation of swollen coronet band is probably inaccurate as its not the coronet band that is swollen but above it - so its not coronitis but thankyou anyway...at such a dead end any suggestions are worth looking into!


----------



## glenruby (4 January 2014)

Likely to be a hoof abscess brewing if lame or inflammation of the coffin joint. Sorry hadn't read your post fully. OA does not need to have changes on radiographs - ultrasound would be more sensitive for early changes. or alternatively follow up x rays. Was the coffin joint blocked? Has a pedal bone fracture been fully ruled out?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (4 January 2014)

Start of low ringbone?


----------



## Kmmilner (4 January 2014)

My horse had a similar mystery lameness which 8 weeks box rest for soft tissue didn't fix either. in the end it turned out he had a hair line fracture of his pedal bone, have you had her re-x-rayed to see if anything comes up. My horse was x-rayed every 2 weeks to look for calsification where the fracture was healing.


----------



## Twelve47 (4 January 2014)

4 weeks ago our ex RH's coronet band swelled so much that it split from the hoof in two places on his hind leg. this was part of a bout of what we think is an acute case of lymphangitis. unsure of its cause as it happen so suddenly within 2 hours of being in his stable. clean x-rays. box rested for 2 weeks then the vet advised that as he was still lame that we were to walk him through his pain barrier. after ten minutes walking the lameness started to subside. he now walks 3 mile a day. the coronet band started to reduce approximately 3 weeks after it started. keeping it supple with aloe vera propolis cream. not sure if this is of any use to u,but good luck and your in our thoughts


----------



## littlespritz (9 January 2014)

x rays 2/3 weeks after initial lameness/ injury - currently working her through lameness (10 min walk around block) she is sound but still lame on walking in and out of stable - problem is shes the type of mare who would jump with a broken leg as she runs of adrenaline! going to call vet tomo re what to do next....I shall ask re new x rays thanks everyone


----------



## fatpiggy (9 January 2014)

My mare blew up a huge coronary band and was ten tenths lame shortly after - a few more days after that an abcess broke out of it.


----------

